# DSL Credit



## Athenian (Jan 14, 2004)

Did _anyone_ get this credit without calling and nagging? We submitted the forms a while ago and are wondering how long it should take to get the credit. Even though the form is still posted at the web site , no one at Customer Service seems to know anything about the credit.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Since my DSL provider is also in bed with Dish Network, I'm not eligible.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

I just went ahead and called and got it. Had to go through 3 reps but I got it.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

I called and they just gave me a credit for it.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

Received the Credit 4 Days after submitting it via Directv. Did not have to nag at all.

Mind you, we went thru Bellsouths DSL Program not straight thru Directv's.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Many months after sending it in, I got no credit. I called customer service and they claimed they hadn't received the paperwork but would escalate it. After 1-2 weeks, I saw a $60 credit on my bill.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

I have SBC/ATT for home phone service.

I submitted the rebate last September. As of December...no rebate. 

We are only talking $5 a month over 12 months.

The rep at DTV I spoke with could not realize that the rebate was a DTv rebate and not a SBC rebate. She kept telling me to contact SBC. Even after I provided the website address and explained it was a DTV promotion and not SBC, she still did not budge.

She in touch with the next level of Customer Care. Obviously she discussed her beliefs with the other person as they started the conversation with "Sir, you need to contact SBC for your rebate." Very frustrating.

At this point, I told them look at the rebate coupon on your own website. At the very least, if you are not running the promotion, take the form down. Keep in mind that this was after waiting 2-3 months for the rebate to kick-in after calling in to confirm. I guess the notes were lost.

I ended up getting 5 months of Showtime for free, but all I wanted was the rebate DTV advertised and most importantly, that I qualified for.

I have watched maybe 2 movies/shows on Showtime. Not very impressed.


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

I sent in the rebate form in the beginning of December and still don't have the credit on my bill. I just spent the last half hour on the phone with 3 DirecTV reps and after talking to Customer Retention, the best they were able to offer me was $5 per month for 6 months - which I accepted. 

DirecTV claims the credit actually comes from the DSL provider and NOT DirecTV - despite what it says on the rebate form which I read to them. DirecTV suggested I go pound on Verizon's door if I wanted a bigger credit. Maybe tomorrow - I don't really want to waste any more time on this issue.


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

The whole thing was a sham. I had the exact same experience when I called in Dec. about the rebate form I sent the last week of September. "Call Verizon". Problem is, Verizon wasn't the one I sent the rebate form to, it was D*. I called Verizon about combining services and I would get $6/mo. off on my D* bill, but I'm reluctant to combine services. If I want to drop one or the other, I'm screwed.

Speaking of screwed, this is the second time D* has messed up a rebate I've submitted. They lost the $100 MIR I sent in on the HR10 back in August 05. From here on out, if they won't give me an instant rebate, I'm not taking the equipment or service.


----------



## JackS (Jun 16, 2005)

Athenian - I also had trouble with DTV and their offer.
I sent in the application in Oct06 and had to call DTV
in Dec06 because I was not seeing a credit on my bill.

The CSR told me that my DSL service with ATT/SBCYahoo
did not qualify. I told them that was contrary to what I
found on DTV's web site:
http://www.directv.com/imagine/pdf/26683_DSLCreditsList_4FRM_f.pdf

The CSR was pretty hard-headed about this and there
was no talking sense into them. Retention applied a
credit (waived my DVR fee) for 12 months. PITA.

-Jack Hughes HDVR2, 140hr.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

This whole issue (and others) have me reconsidering my DTV "experience". I realize the cable co's have their issues as well. However, the triple play package at $99 a month is less than I pay for DTV TCPlus, DSL, and Local phone service (by at least $45-50 a month). I don't have the movie channels, But I do have 3 DVR's. I could buy 2-3 Series 3 Tivo's and still save money over what DTV,and SBC are charging me. 

I am essentially waiting for the local switch from Time Warner to Comcast and availability of DVR's in my area (they are backordered).


----------



## vigfoot (Dec 1, 2003)

i mailed my rebate sometime last fall.

i anticipated a problem because i've had one w/ every other rebate thing, so after the $5 credit didn't show on my second bill after i mailed it in, i called.

i think this was when we could call retention directly. -the woman w/perfect enunciation was wonderful and said she would credit my acct. $5 and the credit would continue for the next 11 months.

so far so good.


----------



## spudly (Sep 19, 2001)

I mailed in my forms in late August and never got the credit. In late January I called and specifically asked for the billing the department. The gentlemen I spoke to had never heard of such a thing, but was very appreciative when I showed him the direct links (for the promotion and the actual form). He said he would bring it up to his supervisor and have someone get back to me within two weeks.

Well, I was pretty pessimistic when I called back 3 weeks later. (no one did get back to me, but the phone # associated w/my DTV service isn't our phone # any longer, so even though I specifically gave an alternative phone # I was doubtfull that it I'd ever get a call directly). This time the woman saw the notation on the account from my previous call and immediately transfered/escalated me to an account "specialist". Expecting the worse, I was pleasantly surprised when this rep apologized for the confusion and that prior supervisor (from first call in Jan.) had approved the credits. In fact they were going to give me $10 month credit for a year (instead of $5). 

So it's only been one month (expecting second bill shortly) so eventhough it was a pain to follow up, it will be worth it for the $120 credit.

-Glenn


----------



## RBerryman (Sep 17, 2002)

After reading the posts here, I'm sending mine in Certified and Return Receipt, we'll see how they argue that.


----------



## Delaware Colt (Jul 31, 2001)

I too mailed the redemption form off months ago and have yet to see a credit. I've made two phone calls to DTV and no one knows about this offer. I sent an email with all the pertinent info, so hopefully that will work.


----------



## starbiker99 (Feb 4, 2005)

I called Qwest to lock in their DSL price for life and the gentleman asked if I had Directv and said if I wanted Qwest to take over the billing I would get a $5 credit for each service I have which is $15 total.


----------



## thecrave (Dec 3, 2004)

Anyone have any luck with this for Verizon FiOS customers?

Since Verizon doesn't offer FiOS TV yet for our area, they're still bundling with D* for new subs. But, alas, I'm an existing.

Or even if there's a new form (not expired) that I could try and submit.

Thanks


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

I read the form posted on the web; however, I don't understand what this rebate is for? And how/what does your DSL provider have to do with D*TV?


----------



## TheBar1 (Dec 26, 2001)

Anonymuse - I think the deal here is pretty much Verizon's lame way of competing with the bundled service offerings of the Cable Companies. For those customer's that can't get Fios, this is a way to offer a TV/ISP bundle for Verizon users.


----------



## anonymuse (Nov 27, 2005)

The way it's written, it just seems like just about anyone could send in for a rebate. I have DSL through Qwest, but it's not bundled with my DirecTV. By what little is stated on the rebate/credit, it would look like I'd be eligible without even knowing any of this background of the purpose of the credit.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

I mailed mine on 2/20/07. Haven't seen the credit.

So, today I called up and complained and I should be getting the $5/month credit starting immediately.

Very lame that you have to complain to get a promotional offer that DirecTv put out.

No one should need to call their DSL provider about this. It is a DirecTv promotion.


----------



## dasexton (Oct 6, 2005)

I mailed my rebate form on February 3 and still do not have the discount. I am with AT&T, formerly SBCYahoo, both of which are listed as eligible for the rebate. After fighting with the 1st level CSR for 10 minutes, she finally relented and connected me with Retention. The retention CSR gave me the song and dance about there being no such offer from D*. I started reading entries from this forum and still got nowhere. I asked to speak with a supervisor and was told that I was already speaking with the highest level of support. He did mention the presence of a floor supervisor so I asked to speak with that person. The floor supervisor refused to take the call because he/she was on another call. Now I am supposed to wait 24-72 hours for a call back from them. I gave the Retention CSR the URL for the offer which is STILL on their web site. I still have no credit! Does anyone have a name of a Retention CSR who knows something and will apply the credit?

BTW, I did find out while asking about other things that there is an offer for HBO and Cinemax as a 2-for-1, so my bill for HBO, Cinemax, and the Sports pack is going down from $34 to $23 per month. Any of you who are subscribing to HBO and Cinemax may want to check this out.


----------



## looter (Jun 18, 2003)

Just call back and speak to someone else.

It's like customer service Russian Roulette. Sometimes, if I get someone that doesn't give me the right answer, I'll hang up and call right back and start over.

Make them navigate to the website and read the offer to you.

Totally ridiculous that you have to jump through these extra hoops. But, it's the way of the crappy customer service world. Maybe you should ask to speak with Dora Sims Lee.


----------

